# Bay Hippie Outfitters 3/3 redfish



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain Dustin put Stren and her crew on limits of redfish ! All fish were caught on black and chartreuse on a 1/4 ounce head ! Give us a call to get in on some great springtime fishing ! Flounder run should begin in the next few weeks also !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

